# UberSELECT



## uber everywhere33 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi y’all just wanted to ask can you use a Ford Explorer sport for Uber select?I see that it’s not on the list but I chatted with Uber and they said yes it can be used for select. Also if so how is Uber select in Chicago thx.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

uber everywhere33 said:


> Hi y'all just wanted to ask can you use a Ford Explorer sport for Uber select?I see that it's not on the list but I chatted with Uber and they said yes it can be used for select. Also if so how is Uber select in Chicago thx.


Explorers can be select in various markets. If its not in your market list, then its not allowed until they add it to your markets select list .


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Of course, each market is different, but from everything I've seen/heard, Uber isn't allowing any SUVs on the Select platform.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I don't think that's correct - in Utah anyways. Here's the list of vehicles that qualify here. The explorer is on there. But it may have to be the higher trim one since it has to have leather


*Acura* - ILX (2008 or newer)

*Acura* - MDX (2008 or newer)

*Acura* - RDX (2008 or newer)

*Acura* - RL (2008 or newer)

*Acura* - TL (2008 or newer)

*Acura* - TSX (2008 or newer)

*Acura* - TLX (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - A4 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - A5 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - A6 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - A7 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - A8 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - Q3 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - Q5 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - Q7 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - Q9 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - S4 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - S5 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - S6 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - S7 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - S8 (2008 or newer)

*Audi* - SQ5 (2008 or newer)

*BMW* - 3-series (2008 or newer)

*BMW* - 4-series (2008 or newer)

*BMW* - 5-series (2008 or newer)

*BMW* - 7-series (2008 or newer)

*BMW* - M3 (2008 or newer)

*BMW* - M5 (2008 or newer)

*BMW* - X1 (2008 or newer)

*BMW* - X3 (2008 or newer)

*BMW* - X4 (2008 or newer)

*BMW* - X5 (2008 or newer)

*BMW* - X6 (2008 or newer)

*Buick* - LaCrosse (2011 or newer)

*Buick* - Enclave (2016 or newer)

*Cadillac* - ATS (2008 or newer)

*Cadillac* - CTS (2008 or newer)

*Cadillac* - DTS (2008 or newer)

*Cadillac* - Escalade (2008 or newer)

*Cadillac* - Escalade EXT (2008 or newer)

*Cadillac* - SRX (2008 or newer)

*Cadillac* - STS (2008 or newer)

*Cadillac* - XTS (2008 or newer)

*Chevrolet* - Equinox (2014 or newer)

*Chevrolet* - Impala (2014 or newer)

*Chevrolet* - Malibu (2014 or newer)

*Chevrolet* - Suburban (2008 or newer)

*Chevrolet* - Tahoe (2008 or newer)

*Chrysler* - Town and Country (2014 or newer)

*Chrysler* - 300 (2008 or newer)

*Dodge* - Durango (2014 or newer)

*Dodge* - Journey (2016 or newer)

*Ford* - Edge (2014 or newer)

*Ford* - Escape (2016 or newer)

*Ford* - Excursion (2011 or newer)

*Ford* - Expedition (2008 or newer)

*Ford* - Explorer (2008 or newer)

*Ford* - F-150 (2011 or newer)

*Ford* - Fusion (2014 or newer)

*Ford* - Taurus (2014 or newer)

*GMC* - Acadia (2011 or newer)

*GMC* - Yukon (2008 or newer)

*GMC* - Yukon Denali (2008 or newer)

*GMC* - Yukon XL (2008 or newer)

*Honda* - Pilot (2008 or newer)

*Honda* - Accord (2014 or newer)

*Honda* - Element (2014 or newer)

*Honda* - CR-V (2014 or newer)

*Hummer* - H2 (2008 or newer)

*Hummer* - H3 (2008 or newer)

*Hyundai* - Equus (2008 or newer)

*Hyundai* - Genesis (2008 or newer)

*Hyundai* - Santa Fe (2014 or newer)

*Hyundai* - Sonata (2016 or newer)

*Infiniti* - EX (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - FX (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - G Sedan (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - JX (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - M (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - Q40 (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - Q45 (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - Q50 (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - Q50L (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - Q60 (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - Q70 (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - QX4 (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - QX50 (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - QX56 (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - QX60 (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - QX70 (2008 or newer)

*Infiniti* - QX80 (2008 or newer)

*Jaguar* - S-Type (2008 or newer)

*Jaguar* - X-Type (2008 or newer)

*Jaguar* - XF (2008 or newer)

*Jaguar* - XJ (2008 or newer)

*Jeep* - Grand Cherokee (2008 or newer)

*Jeep* - Wrangler (2014 or newer)

*Kia* - Cadenza (2008 or newer)

*Kia* - K900 (2008 or newer)

*Kia* - Sorento (2016 or newer)

*Kia* - Sportage (2016 or newer)

*Land Rover* - Discovery (2008 or newer)

*Land Rover* - LR2 (2008 or newer)

*Land Rover* - LR3 (2008 or newer)

*Land Rover* - LR4 (2008 or newer)

*Land Rover* - Range Rover (2008 or newer)

*Land Rover* - Range Rover Evoque (2008 or newer)

*Land Rover* - Range Rover Sport (2008 or newer)

*Lexus* - ES (2008 or newer)

*Lexus* - GS (2008 or newer)

*Lexus* - GX (2008 or newer)

*Lexus* - IS (2011 or newer)

*Lexus* - LS (2008 or newer)

*Lexus* - LX (2008 or newer)

*Lexus* - NX (2008 or newer)

*Lexus* - RX (2008 or newer)

*Lexus* - HS (2008 or newer)

*Lincoln* - MKC (2008 or newer)

*Lincoln* - MKS (2008 or newer)

*Lincoln* - MKT (2008 or newer)

*Lincoln* - MKX (2008 or newer)

*Lincoln* - MKZ (2008 or newer)

*Lincoln* - Navigator (2008 or newer)

*Lincoln* - Town Car (2008 or newer)

*Mercedes-Benz* - C-Class (2008 or newer)

*Mercedes-Benz* - E-Class (2008 or newer)

*Mercedes-Benz* - GL-Class (2008 or newer)

*Mercedes-Benz* - GLA-Class (2014 or newer)

*Mercedes-Benz* - GLK-Class (2008 or newer)

*Mercedes-Benz* - M-Class (2008 or newer)

*Mercedes-Benz* - ML Class (2008 or newer)

*Mercedes-Benz* - R-Class (2008 or newer)

*Mercedes-Benz* - S-Class (2008 or newer)

*Nissan* - Altima (2016 or newer)

*Nissan* - Armada (2011 or newer)

*Nissan* - Murano (2014 or newer)

*Nissan* - Pathfinder (2014 or newer)

*Nissan* - Rogue (2016 or newer)

*Porsche* - Cayenne (2008 or newer)

*Porsche* - Macan (2008 or newer)

*Porsche* - Panamera (2008 or newer)

*Tesla* - Model S (2008 or newer)

*Tesla* - Model X (2008 or newer)

*Toyota* - 4Runner (2008 or newer)

*Toyota* - Avalon (2008 or newer)

*Toyota* - Camry (2014 or newer)

*Toyota* - Highlander (2011 or newer)

*Toyota* - Land Cruiser (2011 or newer)

*Toyota* - Prius (2016 or newer)

*Toyota* - Prius V (2016 or newer)

*Toyota* - RAV4 (2016 or newer)

*Toyota* - Sequoia (2008 or newer)

*Toyota* - Venza (2014 or newer)

*Volkswagen* - Passat (2016 or newer)

*Volkswagen* - Phaeton (2008 or newer)

*Volkswagen* - Tiguan (2014 or newer)

*Volkswagen* - Touareg (2008 or newer)

*Volvo* - S80 (2008 or newer)

*Volvo* - XC90 (2008 or newer)

*Volvo* - S40 (2008 or newer)

*Volvo* - V60 (2008 or newer)


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wow a Jeep Wrangler is select in that market.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Love how a 2016 Altima is considered Select but no Maxima at all. Yet here in Columbusohio, it's 2010-up and we don't allow ANY common sedans regardless of year. No Impalas or Malibus. No Ford Explorers. No Chrysler 300s. But oddly, a Buick LaCrosse or Enclave is fine, same with a GMC Acadia, 2010-up.

Soon you'll be able to do Select with a Corolla if it has leather. Compared to some of the "Select" vehicles I've seen locally it will be an improvement. These embarrassments include a silver Escalade with black duct tape holding the front bumper on, a red '15+ Tahoe driving on not one but TWO donuts, and the white Buick LaCrosse with the left rear window taped shut to the door frame. All had current Uber/Lyft decals on the windshield and a phone mount visible. Hoping they aren't driving, but the Escalade was slumming it at the airport holding lot so you know he was running.


----------

